
Any web start ups need design work? - riskish
I am offering to provide design work (layout design and perhaps a logo as well for your prototype) to one start up here free of charge. Hopefully someone who has done some thinking, preparation, and maybe even has something up that needs a redesign.<p>Please post your idea and details, stage of the start-up, if you have a site and need a redesign or its brand new, etc, and/or email me if you are interested. My email is in my profile.
======
bpedro
I'd like to see more of your work. What is your blog/portfolio?

Thanks

~~~
yoseph
I found this link in his profile: <http://laksmanv.weebly.com/>

Might be what you're looking for...

------
smeairs
Hi Riskish!

We need a redesign! We're not at a point where we're building the site....but
we've been developing the concept and product for the past year. We're
finishing the tech spec and will be ready for software dev in Jan...but
definitely wanting a logo redesign.

~~~
riskish
email me with details about the project, name, etc. my email is in my profile.

------
rhasson
I'm working on a social networking service and would be interested to see if
you can help. It's still very much under development but check it out to get a
feel. familyengage.com

------
sam26880
I can really use some help at <http://televite.totalengage.com> in terms of
design. As you can see, I suck at it :)

------
rnugent
We have an interesting and challenging web application that needs a bit of
redesign. I promise this will stretch your skills to new highs!

Ray

------
smikolay
just setup a minimal viable product of a subscription service at
www.tuskfairy.com - could certainly use some design help!

------
riskish
bpedro, hi there. I have added a link to my portfolio (it's an older version
made with weebly) to my profile.

------
jdavid
You should use "Offer HN:"

~~~
riskish
thanks

